# A small town in Iowa.



## freeganmachine (Aug 21, 2011)

Yesterday, I picked up an old hippie couple that had been trying to catch a ride for four days. Their names are Tim and Melody, and they are from Arizona. We drove a few miles until my car started spitting a thick white smoke from the exhaust pipe. I had to stop because the car also had trouble getting up a hill. We stopped on the side of a road and Tim tried to help, but he said he doesn't know much about cars. Luckily, a man drove up and had a look at the car. He told me what the problem most likely was, and told me to get to the next town, Adair, to get it fixed.
Tim and Melody had been sleeping under a bridge for a while, so I gave them some money for a hotel room. They are very nice people and I hope I get to see them again sometime.
I'm stuck here in Adair until tomorrow when the auto shop is open. This is a very small town and nothing is open on the weekends. It reminds me a lot of Mayberry, from the Andy Griffith Show. The people here are friendly and helpful, and there aren't many cars on the road. There is absolutely no graffitti, and hardly any litter. There are lots of wind farms, cows, and corn. (I think that pretty much sums up the whole state of Iowa.)
I slept in the city park last night. I'm not really sure why it is called the city park. This isn't a city. I've only seen about four or five different people there within the last two days.
At the moment, I am sitting in a hotel hallway using their wifi. This is the only place in the whole town that has public wifi, besides the library. (Which is closed.) I've been here for two or three hours and no one has kicked me out yet. Hopefully I will find myself an adventure to get into today.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 21, 2011)

at least they will fix your car right. hope you get to see some stuff. which way are you going? i am in the omaha area, pm me if you are comming this way, i could catch ya a buz!


----------



## Puckett (Aug 21, 2011)

thats cool. i love lil towns where people are nice and opened minded about others. good lick with your car and have fun!


----------

